# Черное, черно



## New Hero

I want to make the neuter form of the adjective "черный"

I was wondering what to do with the ый part and how I should add in the o ending.

I want to say "the dress is black."
My guess: платье черно

Is that right?


----------



## VeronikaSummer

New Hero said:


> I want to make the neuter form of the adjective "черный"
> 
> I was wondering what to do with the ый part and how I should add in the o ending.
> 
> I want to say "the dress is black."
> My guess: платье черно
> 
> Is that right?


чернОЕ 
Do you learn Russian? Because most of neuter adjectives in Russian end in -OE not in -O :
Белое
Черное
Голубое
Зеленое 
and so on


----------



## New Hero

VeronikaSummer said:


> чернОЕ
> Do you learn Russian? Because most of neuter adjectives in Russian end in -OE not in -O :
> Белое
> Черное
> Голубое
> Зеленое
> and so on



Oh. Can you take a look at a couple more sentences?

The cow is black and white.
Корова чёрная и белая.

The bulls are big. 
Быкы большый.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Q-cumber

New Hero said:


> I want to make the neuter form of the adjective "черный"
> 
> I was wondering what to do with the ый part and how I should add in the o ending.
> 
> I want to say "the dress is black."
> My guess: платье черно
> 
> Is that right?


Hi!
The standard endings of Russian adjectives in the neuter form are -ee, -ое. "-о" (-е) is the neuter nouns' ending.
-чёрн- is the stem part + -ый (m), -ая (f) or -ое (n)
"Чёрное платье"
Your suggested wording (платье черно) is also valid, but "черно" is a predicative  and not an adjective.
Платье черно от грязи (black of dirt).


----------



## Q-cumber

New Hero said:


> Oh. Can you take a look at a couple more sentences?
> 
> The cow is black and white.
> Корова чёрная и белая.
> 
> The bulls are big.
> Быкы большый.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Корова чёрно-белая (mixed colours in about equal proportions). Or "коровы чёрная и белая" (one cow is black and another is white). Or "корова белая с чёрным" (mostly white with some black <spots>).
Быки большие. Бык большой (singular).


----------



## Maroseika

New Hero said:


> I want to say "the dress is black."
> My guess: платье черно
> 
> Is that right?


Yes, exactly.
Черно́ is the short form of adjective черное (like черная - черна́, черный - чёрен, черные - черны́).


----------



## lena55313

I agree with Q-cumber. Платье *черное* if we speak about colour. And платье *черно* or *черным-черно* of dirt. 
I can't imagine how to say *черно* about the colour of any particular thing in the sentence like "the dress is black"
If we say "the dress is black like night" we may use* черно.* Платье черно, как ночь.


----------



## Rosett

lena55313 said:


> I can't imagine how to say *черно* about the colour of any particular thing in the sentence like "the dress is black"


Please check this out:
*Стихи. - на бэби.ру*
21 déc. 2013 - Ангелы Ада*Крылья над нами, как небо, черны, *Платье черно* и фата у невесты. Люди, какие...


----------



## lena55313

Rosett said:


> *Платье черно* и фата у невесты.


Здесь мне все-таки видится не просто обозначение цвета, а передача какого-то жутко-мрачного настроения)))
Ангелы Ада, ага.


----------



## Rosett

lena55313 said:


> Здесь мне все-таки видится не просто обозначение цвета, а передача какого-то жутко-мрачного настроения)))
> Ангелы Ада, ага.


Пословица есть такая русская: "Хоть платье черно, да совесть бела". Сойдёт за два примера.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Пословица есть такая русская: "Хоть (моё) платье черно, да совесть бела". Сойдёт за два примера.


Не сойдёт.  Опять же, по смыслу, платье здесь "черно от грязи", а не чёрного цвета.
 Хоть я выгляжу грязной ( возможно, "меня оклеветали, вываляли в грязи"), совесть моя чиста...


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Не сойдёт.  Опять же, по смыслу, платье здесь "черно от грязи", а не чёрного цвета.
> Хоть я выгляжу грязной ( возможно, "меня оклеветали, вываляли в грязи"), совесть моя чиста...


Ваша трактовка пословицы - не единственная. (И я, всё-таки, попрошу не дописывать мои посты от себя). Во всех вышеприведённых примерах "черно" может иметь прямой смысл, хотя можно углядеть и переносный.


----------



## lena55313

Rosett said:


> Во всех вышеприведённых примерах "черно" может иметь прямой смысл, хотя можно углядеть и переносный.


Ну не согласна я))) В приведенной вами пословице есть переносный смысл. И он настолько явен, что даже угадывать нет надо.  Как и во всех, наверное, пословицах. Платье черно(грязно) - бедный труженик.Совесть бела - при этом замечательный человек. Ведь совесть не имеет физической характеристики - цвета.
Давайте еще примеры)))
Только такие, где нет подтекста, а цвет обозначает только цвет. 
И не будем забывать, что изначально топик-стартер хотел перевести предложение The dress is black


----------



## Rosett

lena55313 said:


> Ну не согласна я))) В приведенной вами пословице есть переносный смысл. И он настолько явен, что даже угадывать нет надо.  Как и во всех, наверное, пословицах. Платье черно(грязно) - бедный труженик.Совесть бела - при этом замечательный человек. Ведь совесть не имеет физической характеристики - цвета.
> Давайте еще примеры)))
> Только такие, где нет подтекста, а цвет обозначает только цвет.
> И не будем забывать, что изначально топик-стартер хотел перевести предложение The dress is black


Переносный смысл базируется на прямом, с которого переносится. То есть, переносимый чёрный цвет изначально неизбежно подразумевается. Вы же переводите дискуссию на перевод, а ведь в ОП без контекста заложен может быть и прямой, и переносный смысл.
Вам не понравились Ангелы Ада? Но как раз в том примере платье (и фата) невесты именно чёрного цвета, который противопоставляется ожидаемому белому. В жизни же некоторые выходят или намереваются выйти замуж в чёрных платьях и без намёков от Ангелов Ада. Данная тема активно муссируется в определённых широких кругах.
Звезды, которые выходили замуж в черном - Женский портал
Apr 8, 2014 - Необычные свадебные платья звезд. ... Мэрилин Монро выбрала черное платье – правда, ... Ксения Собчак заявила о своем желании выйти замуж в черном платье в 2011 ...
Черное платье для свадьбы | форум Woman.ru
Apr 4, 2010 - Я выходила замуж в черном платье. ... в черном платье выходить замуж-это либо к разводу,либо ...
невеста в *черном платье*- плохая примета? | невеста в черном *...* 11 Mar 2014
‎*Чёрное платье* для невесты 26 Aug 2010


----------



## lena55313

Rosett said:


> Вам не понравились Ангелы Ада?


Наоборот, понравились. Даже клип посмотрела. 
Но от своего мнения, что в данном случае словосочетание "платье черно" использовано исключительно для рифмы и для создания определенного настроения, не откажусь))
Переносный смысл, безусловно, базируется на прямом, но все-таки вы не привели примера, когда словосочетание "что-то там черно" используется исключительно для описания именно физического свойства предмета - цвета - в обычной речи, не в стихах, и не в пословицах. 
Я пыталась представить девушку, которая, выбирая платье, говорит подружкам: "Вот это платье черно. Я его возьму". Воображение нарисовало только девушку-гота, для которой черное платье не одежда, а символ сатанизма. 
А вот невесты. которые выходили замуж в черных платьях, скорее всего говорили:" А не заказать ли мне черное платье". Потому что оно для них просто платье, ну и способ выделиться из общей массы белоснежных невест. ))


----------



## Maroseika

_*Moderatorial:*_

_*Dear foreros, let me remind you the theme of this thread: neuter form of the adjective "черный"*_


----------



## Rosett

lena55313 said:


> Но от своего мнения, что в данном случае словосочетание "платье черно" использовано исключительно для рифмы и для создания определенного настроения, не откажусь))
> Переносный смысл, безусловно, базируется на прямом, но все-таки вы не привели примера, когда словосочетание "что-то там черно" используется исключительно для описания именно физического свойства предмета - цвета - в обычной речи, не в стихах, и не в пословицах.


А что вам стихи - уже не русский язык? Вы так дойдёте до отрицания самой сущности языка.
Верно, что "платье черно" принадлежит высокому стилю, часто более абстрактному. Но есть и вполне земные примеры.
Русское народно-поэтическое творчество против церкви и религии
В.П. Вильчинский - 2013
"Ты сгори же, да сгори же, моя келья,
Изотлей ты, изотлей ты, _*черно платье*_,
Разорись, разорися, монастырь наш,
Разойдися, разойдися, схожа братья!"
(Общеизвестно, что монашеская верхняя одежда шьётся из черной ткани).
Цветы мои, цветочки...
Ох, дайте, дайте крылья, я к маменьке слечу,
Я стану на колени, прощенья попрошу.
Сошью я _*черно платье*_, в монашки жить пойду…
Даю я Богу клятву, что замуж не пойду…
(популярная песня XX века).
Mail Cleaner Plus - Литература: Частушки с 76 по 90
89.
Изношу я *черно платье*,
Буду белое носить.
Я на то и нарядилась –
Горюшко переносить.
(Деревенские частушки первой половины 20 века. Собраны в Павинском районе Костромской области.)


----------



## lena55313

Rosett said:


> А что вам стихи - уже не русский язык? Вы так дойдёте до отрицания самой сущности языка.


Не понятно, зачем вы за меня все время домысливаете.
Предлагаю компромисс.
Платье черное - в разговорной речи
Платье черно - в стихах, частушках, пословицах и поговорках и, если далее следует или подразумевается сравнение "черно, как..."
Больше в этой теме писать ничего не буду, т.к. действительно, тема немного отклоняется в демагогию.


----------

